# Hate the political nature of the NFL, well there's hope



## TiggerNits (Dec 19, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...bringing-back-the-xfl/?utm_term=.2d2ab4e2dadf

Vince McMahon wants to restart the XFL and the best timeline just got better


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 19, 2017)

Also @Null please sticky/feature this thread, the world needs the XFL and we gotta signal boost this buddy


----------



## KM 749 (Dec 19, 2017)

Breitbart wants them to make the XFL a league for Trump supporters as a reaction against the NFL.
http://www.breitbart.com/sports/201...mets-wwes-vince-mcmahon-considers-xfl-reboot/



> In any event, Jones would have gotten his point across, in addition to getting some measure of on Roger Goodell.
> 
> Not to mention the potential “bully pulpit” a NFL rival league would have in President Trump. The president has ripped the NFL over the anthem protests, and criticized the league as much as any chief executive has ever criticized a sports league. Meaning, that any rival football league would almost assuredly be backed by the full faith and credit of the most powerful Twitter account in the world.
> 
> ...


XE HATE ME


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 19, 2017)

The political nature of the NFL riding shitty political fads has driven me away from watching a lot of pro ball and instead making me watch college ball instead. McMahon would legitimately have a shot at being a competitor to the NFL.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 19, 2017)

What a time to be alive, eh?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 19, 2017)

There's certainly a market for it... Unfortunately I'm not that market. Sports are dull.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Dec 19, 2017)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> The political nature of the NFL riding shitty political fads has driven me away from watching a lot of pro ball and instead making me watch college ball instead. McMahon would legitimately have a shot at being a competitor to the NFL.



I hope you mean in 2008, when the DoD paid them to join their flag-waving jerkoff ceremonies


----------



## Bassomatic (Dec 21, 2017)

Will Opie and Antony kiss and make up to host the pre game show again?

Man what a fucking time line


----------



## Caesare (Dec 21, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> Will Opie and Antony kiss and make up to host the pre game show again?
> 
> Man what a fucking time line



Opie doesn't need a job doing the pregame show for the XFL, he has other things to keep him busy, like his "Facebook" show lol.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 21, 2017)

http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/...-some-wwe-shares-fund-alpha-entertainment-llc


Oh. Fuck. Yes


----------



## DNJACK (Dec 21, 2017)

none of them are worth anythingcompared to the NHL


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 22, 2017)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> The political nature of the NFL riding shitty political fads has driven me away from watching a lot of pro ball and instead making me watch college ball instead. McMahon would legitimately have a shot at being a competitor to the NFL.


Eh, it isn't too bad if you just watch the games. I could care the fuck less about what happens during the anthem. Hell, I make fun of the singers jazzing it up half the time and I don't stand or do shit, because I am at home on my sofa with nachos and beer.

And, honestly, what politics are in football inherently? 4-3 versus 3-4? Erhardt-Perkins versus West Coast? There ain't shit. It's just politics cramming it's stupid shit into sports like it does with everything else. It's all to jump on a popular bandwagon to divide up the audience to get more attention for their stupid agendas. Fucking ignore it and focus on the football and it all becomes apparent quickly that it is just a sideshow propagated by people who don't give a fuck about football and just want a bigger audience to push their own shit. Fuck them.


----------



## MidUSA (Dec 22, 2017)

Chuggernaut said:


> I hope you mean in 2008, when the DoD paid them to join their flag-waving jerkoff ceremonies


The Dungeon of Doom paid who?


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 22, 2017)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Eh, it isn't too bad if you just watch the games. I could care the fuck less about what happens during the anthem. Hell, I make fun of the singers jazzing it up half the time and I don't stand or do shit, because I am at home on my sofa with nachos and beer.
> 
> And, honestly, what politics are in football inherently? 4-3 versus 3-4? Erhardt-Perkins versus West Coast? There ain't shit. It's just politics cramming it's stupid shit into sports like it does with everything else. It's all to jump on a popular bandwagon to divide up the audience to get more attention for their stupid agendas. Fucking ignore it and focus on the football and it all becomes apparent quickly that it is just a sideshow propagated by people who don't give a fuck about football and just want a bigger audience to push their own shit. Fuck them.



It's Disney's/ESPN's fault, since they're the ones who wouldn't stop sitting shot about it and bugging players about their stance. But now dinner if the color commentators getting it to too and it's just asinine


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Dec 24, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> It's Disney's/ESPN's fault, since they're the ones who wouldn't stop sitting shot about it and bugging players about their stance. But now dinner if the color commentators getting it to too and it's just asinine


Sports journalists run out of shit to talk about sometimes. When they do they make shit up and invent controversies. It's like the Redskins bullshit. Nobody gives two fucks about their name during the season. But in the off-season when the media has talked about all the draft prospects and all the possible trade scenarios and all the free agency movement and mock drafted everything to fucking death they still need to generate content for their media... oh, hey, we care about injuns now.

Fuck off, shuyápu.


----------



## Wesley Willis (Dec 26, 2017)

The XFL didn't have enough teams. They need to revive the USFL and have them compete. XFL and USFL should be like the NFC and AFC, under a new league sponsored completely by KFC. The XFL is all black and minority, and the USFL is all white. There's also land mines on the field.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 26, 2017)

Wesley Willis said:


> The XFL didn't have enough teams. They need to revive the USFL and have them compete. XFL and USFL should be like the NFC and AFC, under a new league sponsored completely by KFC. The XFL is all black and minority, and the USFL is all white. There's also land mines on the field.




You know they recently remade mutant league football on steam and it turned out pretty good, right?


----------



## Chuggernaut (Dec 26, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> You know they recently remade mutant league football on steam and it turned out pretty good, right?



The biggest flaw is that the team are some kind of giant Pats homers.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 26, 2017)

Chuggernaut said:


> The biggest flaw is that the team are some kind of giant Pats homers.



In a game where cheating is encouraged making the Pats overpowered was a no brainer

That said I beat them pretty easily using the Panzers and the Packers by just abusing thehell out of them using play action passes, option plays and heavy blitz schemes. Once you kill their QB the team falls apart


----------



## Chuggernaut (Dec 26, 2017)

More than anything I'm impressed by the sheer volume of puns in that game. They probably had a guy whose entire job was coming up with puns.


----------

